# Solved: Quicktime Alternative Won't Work In Firefox



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

I downloaded the Alternatve to Quicktime from Major Geeks. Version 1.48.
it works fine with IE, but when I use Firefox, Firefox tells me that I need to install the plug-ins. I click on install plugins and it is the Apple Quicktime plugin. I have the Quicktime Alternative and it is not working in Firefox although when you download it, it says it works in Mozilla, Netscape, and IE.

I typed about:config into address bar, and the Quicktime plugins are showing in Firefox, yet it is not recognising the Quicktime Alternative. I reinstalled the Alternative and it still will not work in Firefox. What is wrong? Can someone tell me what is wrong? And how to fix it to work in Firefox?  

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Close Firefox.

Open *Quicktime *in the *Control Panel*.

Go to the *Browser *tab, then select *Mime Types* at the bottom.
Select the file types you want Quicktime Alt to view in the browser.

A test for some audio files is here
http://jrzycrim.sitesled.com/mozilla/quicktime/qtplugintest.html


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

lister said:


> Close Firefox.
> 
> Open *Quicktime *in the *Control Panel*.
> 
> ...


There is no quicktime in the control panel. Just Media Player Classic. The Quicktime Alternative only has settings and when I click that, it is to set the connection speed.

I went to the link you gave to test and it told me that I needed additional plugins. I clicked on "Install Plugins" and it was for Quicktime Player. Firefox is not recognising them. All is well in IE. I was able to find the mime settings and did so, but still won't play in Firefox.


----------



## jillian2 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thank you. I was able to resolve this. Followed your instructions.

Jillian


----------

